
Reddit Decides It Might Be Time to Crack Down on Harassment - lisper
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/05/14/reddit_says_users_can_now_report_harassment_in_an_attempt_to_reduce_it.html
======
paulhauggis
"Being safe from threat enables people to express very personal views and
experiences"

Only specific groups of people are safe when posting political views and
experiences.

I saw many people posting that the cops should be shot, killed, or attacked
during many of the Baltimore riots. There were no repercussions. Yet many
people commenting on the poor behavior of the rioters either got fired,
personally attacked online, or both. Twitter never stepped in in either of
these cases.

The ex-Mozilla CEO was bullied online until he quit. His crime was
contributing a small amount of money (I think it was $100) to something he
believed in. If he was fired for contributing to a fund supporting gay-
marriage, there would be outrage.

I seriously don't understand how racist, bigotry, and special treatment is
supposed to be fought with the exact same behavior.

"showed negative responses to comments have made people uncomfortable
contributing"

Are they also going to remove the vial and terrible responses to articles
posted about Republicans, the wealthy, or Christians?

